# Buy this, not that!



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Since I've been a member of puff, I've enjoyed many lively but friendly discussions about the value of cigars and what it means to certain people. There are various threads out there in regards to what we as cigar smokers deem a quality cigar and a good example of this is Keith's thread "Is life too short for cheap cigars" (Keith).

It was mentioned in the thread that there are many $5 cigars that given proper rest, can "outsmoke" cigars in the premium range. If this is the case, then I probably can assume those premium cigars are probably being overvalued which then led to me to an idea.

One thing about Puff and cigars, the learning never stops. There is always new information out there or new cigars getting released that we as cigar smokers, try to keep up to date and absorb as much information as our brains allow.

So, what's my idea?

Well, I'm always open to new suggestions about cigars and which ones give you a good run for the money. Thanks to many experienced smokers on this site, we already know there are great cigars listed at $3-5. But, let's take this one step further. I'd like to list some of the cigars that I smoke that may be considered "premium" and perhaps I(and others) can be enlightened by finding cigars that share a similar flavor profile and draw at half the price. (This where the more experienced smokers play a huge role!) 

I'm sure we're all open to new suggestions and smokes and if I can enjoy some of my favorite flavor profiles at half the cost, well then, we've hit a homerun!

Listed below are some cigars and the dollar value in parentheses is equivalent to around half the cost of the cigar mentioned.

Liga Privada No 9 Toro ($5)
Liga Privada t52 Toro ($5)
Opus ($6)
Anejo ($6)
Viaje Exclusivo ($5)
Viaje Skull and Bones Mystery Cigar ($5)
Viaje 50/50 Black Label ($4)
Tatuaje Federal Cigars Rosado ($5)
Tatuaje SW ($6)
Ashton VSG Corona Gorda ($6)
Illusione Epernay ($4)
Illusione 888 ($4)
Litto Gomez Small Batch #3 ($7)
LFD Habano Perfecto ($5)

I'd like to keep the price point of the cigar that is being suggested to the number in parentheses or less. I also left out some cigars that I felt are priced higher due to the construction (Flying Pig, etc)

I think this would be a good opportunity for me and others to try cigars that legitimately could give the above mentioned cigars a run for the money at half the cost. Also, if you have cigars and would like to find smokes that cost half as much, please list them!

Please note this thread isn't about what $3-5 cigars are great smokes for the money but rather which $3-5 cigars convincingly duplicate a flavor profile at the higher price range. I'm sure not all flavor profiles can be duplicated but if I were to see even a few good suggestions, this thread can be considered a success to me. If not, well then, I tried. Let's hear the awesome suggestions!

Cheers! :smoke:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

TL/DR....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll be watching this thread closely, I believe this will be great for newbies just starting, it'll give us a great place to start and sere where it goes.

Thanks


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Great idea!

I'm pretty firmly entrenched in the $3-5 cigar category, so it would be nice to find out some great cigars in my price range that Puff experts associate with a higher end premium.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You forgot Diesel's at #3 a pop one of the best Non Cubans i have ever smoked!:smoke:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

This one should be interesting!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You forgot Diesel's at #3 a pop one of the best Non Cubans i have ever smoked!:smoke:


The diesels are a very good smoke, but which cigar at the higher price range does it duplicate? I'm looking for cigars that mimic the flavor profiles in the above mentioned cigars at half the cost or less.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll also be interested in seeing if anyone is willing to stick their neck out for cigars that deliver a similar flavor profile as the ones you have listed at half the price.

I would be more interested in a similar enjoyment factor rather than comparing flavors, which may be next to impossible.

My 2 cents...


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Very interesting thread Veeral. This is one that when I see suggestions, I may do a taste comparrison and give my thoughts. (If I can find said cigars)


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

This has me curious......I just don't
see it working as presented.
A cigar as good as anejo at 1/2 the price !


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Since I've been a member of puff, I've enjoyed many lively but friendly discussions about the value of cigars and what it means to certain people. There are various threads out there in regards to what we as cigar smokers deem a quality cigar and a good example of this is Keith's thread "Is life too short for cheap cigars" (Keith).
> 
> It was mentioned in the thread that there are many $5 cigars that given proper rest, can "outsmoke" cigars in the premium range. If this is the case, then I probably can assume those premium cigars are probably being overvalued which then led to me to an idea.
> 
> ...


We all need to remember as well this is by personal opinion and in no way are we experts saying that the more expensive brand is not the better we are only suggesting possible alternatives.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> I'll also be interested in seeing if anyone is willing to stick their neck out for cigars that deliver a similar flavor profile as the ones you have listed at half the price.
> 
> I would be more interested in a similar enjoyment factor rather than comparing flavors, which may be next to impossible.
> 
> My 2 cents...


You may be 100% correct about not being to match up flavor profiles. But I've heard the "This $5 cigar out performs ones twice it's value" many times that I'm hoping we'll come up with some legitimate comparisons for all of us! :drinking:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> The diesels are a very good smoke, but which cigar at the higher price range does it duplicate? I'm looking for cigars that mimic the flavor profiles in the above mentioned cigars at half the cost or less.


Sorry i don't smoke many non Cubans these days only ones gifted to me. I would imagine the more experienced here could find a slot for it.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Veeral, awesome idea. This is def gonna be a great starting point for noobs like myself, as well as great info for experienced smokers as well, that maybe havent tried certain smokes. Plus, having my name and a thread i started be any part of a thread of yours is an honor. I wish i could include some useful info here, but i am just gonna have to sit back and watch this thread grow !! Thanks V !!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> You may be 100% correct about not being to match up flavor profiles. But I've heard the "This $5 cigar out performs ones twice it's value" many times that I'm hoping we'll come up with some legitimate comparisons for all of us! :drinking:


OK, now all we need to know is are we talking B&M prices or, every day prices on the internet, or can we list smokes that can be had regularly on sale at this price point? Just trying to clear up any lingering questions...:ss


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> The diesels are a very good smoke, but which cigar at the higher price range does it duplicate? I'm looking for cigars that mimic the flavor profiles in the above mentioned cigars at half the cost or less.


Great idea!!! Excited for the information!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> You may be 100% correct about not being to match up flavor profiles. But I've heard the "This $5 cigar out performs ones twice it's value" many times that I'm hoping we'll come up with some legitimate comparisons for all of us! :drinking:


Now you have me curious as to what constitutes a legitimate comparison. As you know taste is very subjective. So who's thoughts are legitimate and who's are not. I would further venture to say that no two cigars are alike. Similar maybe but duplicate never. If there where everyone would smoke J.R Alts and save a ton of cash.:smoke:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> OK, now all we need to know is are we talking B&M prices or, every day prices on the internet, or can we list smokes that can be had regularly on sale at this price point? Just trying to clear up any lingering questions...:ss


I quoted most pricing at msrp. Also, if there are sales of certain cigars that mimic some of the smokes on the list and show up on the monster or other sites consistently enough, I'm more than fine with that!


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Great idea, Veeral! _I_ can't help you, though. I've never smoked any of the sticks on your list. I'll be watching this thread, though!

I don't think the comparisons need much regimentation. A simple, "Hey I've smoked both of these and the cheaper one was almost the same thing..." would be of great help to us noobs.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok, I'll start out and say that Ron Mexico exactly approximates the taste and construction of a well aged Opus.

Anyone else want to put their reputations on the line?

On a serious note this an interesting experiment and I would be interested in trying out some suggestions.

On a more serious note, Iguanas are virtually identical in every conceivable manner to Illusione Candelas.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now you have me curious as to what constitutes a legitimate comparison. As you know taste is very subjective. So who's thoughts are legitimate and who's are not. I would further venture to say that no two cigars are alike. Similar maybe but duplicate never. If there where everyone would smoke J.R Alts and save a ton of cash.:smoke:


LOL! JR Alts! We all know they can't mimic, duplicate, imitate anything flavor profile wise. Let's put it this way, if there is something similar to a Liga Privada No 9 Toro (or any other cigar) at half the cost, I would love to know what it is. 

Truth be told, I enjoy many of the cigars on the list but would love to save money and buy "similar" smokes at half the cost.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok, Sorry, last question.....

How much does the vitola matter? For example, can I compare a Corona to a Toro or vice versa?


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> Ok, I'll start out and say that Ron Mexico exactly approximates the taste and construction of a well aged Opus.
> 
> Anyone else want to put their reputations on the line?
> 
> ...


You mean OPUS X Lost City Robusto that is on Cigar Bid Free Fall auction at about $20.20 a stick? Never tried either, Ron Mexico because it is called Ron Mexico, and Opus because it may be similar to Ron Mexico at 5, 10, or 15 times the price. I will take your word for it.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Ok, Sorry, last question.....
> 
> How much does the vitola matter? For example, can I compare a Corona to a Toro or vice versa?


Just to get this thread rolling, let's not worry about the vitola. I only mentioned it because those sizes were the ones that I enjoy the most. Thanks for the help John, I hope you have some good suggestions coming!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

rah0785 said:


> You mean OPUS X Lost City Robusto that is on Cigar Bid Free Fall auction at about $20.20 a stick? Never tried either, Ron Mexico because it is called Ron Mexico, and Opus because it may be similar to Ron Mexico at 5, 10, or 15 times the price. I will take your word for it.


Please don't take my post seriously. It wasn't.

And Lost City is not a real Opus and not worth the money they charge for it. The non-Lost City Opus X cigars are fantastic and can be had between $10-15 a stick from regular retailers.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Just to get this thread rolling, let's not worry about the vitola. I only mentioned it because those sizes were the ones that I enjoy the most. Thanks for the help John, I hope you have some good suggestions coming!


I'll do my best. You know I am a cigar shopping Maven. Give me a couple of days.


----------



## blainer (Apr 22, 2011)

subscribed, love to see where this goes.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

V the big problem I have with the list is a lot of those sticks are not really that easy to find, or for me can't even be had at MSRP. Let me go down the list:


Liga Privada No 9 Toro ($5) - MSRP + tax so about $12.50
Liga Privada t52 Toro ($5) - MSRP + tax $12.50
Opus ($6) - I have never seen a Opus for this price locally and they go fast at MSRP online
Anejo ($6) - Same as above
Viaje Exclusivo ($5) - Never seen and no online sales for the most part
Viaje Skull and Bones Mystery Cigar ($5) - same as above
Viaje 50/50 Black Label ($4) - same as above
Tatuaje Federal Cigars Rosado ($5) - not widely available
Tatuaje SW ($6) - same
Ashton VSG Corona Gorda ($6)
Illusione Epernay ($4) 
Illusione 888 ($4)
Litto Gomez Small Batch #3 ($7) 
LFD Habano Perfecto ($5)

With that being said, I find the LP9 to be similar to the MBIII which I have snagged at less than $5/piece from MMAO and Free-Fall. However the others I have not really had much exposure to or really did not like (888, but I"m going to give it another shot). 

For me, when I say things can be had at less than half the price, it's usually because some sticks almost always get discounted (Oliva, regular Tats, DPG's, Padilla, etc.) while others never do (LP's, Tat limited, Viaje, etc.).


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Disclaimer:

I am not qualified to answer the question posed as I am a neophyte newb. I checked in because I have not yet had many (or any) super premium cigars. Had the Oliva V and the CAO La Traviata, the Oliva Master Blends 3, but that is about it.

However, I just wanted to note that the posts that follow remind me of a Freshman High School Dance where everybody is just whistling to themselves, staring at the floor, hands in pockets and waiting for someone else to make the first move. :behindsofa:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Abe, sorry for the confusion. The price listed in parentheses is the equivalent of half the value of the cigar mentioned. Not taking into account taxes, ideally, I would love to stick to the msrp (around) for the cigars. 

I do smoke the MB3 but didn't find it similar to the LP9 but will now give it another shot. 

Thanks for the suggestion Abe!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Batista30 said:


> L
> Illusione Epernay ($4) - Macanudo Cafe Hampton Court Tubos
> Illusione 888 ($4) - Macanudo Cafe Hampton Court Tubos


Of course this is just my opinion but if I wanted to smoke flavorless air then I would probably go with the Macs over the Illusiones. :mrgreen:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Of course this is just my opinion but if I wanted to smoke flavorless air then I would probably go with the Macs over the Illusiones. :mrgreen:


I'll keep that in mind Donnie! :lol:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Batista30 said:


> I'll keep that in mind Donnie! :lol:


Can you tell that the Illusiones have never done anything for me? :tu


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Abe, sorry for the confusion. The price listed in parentheses is the equivalent of half the value of the cigar mentioned. Not taking into account taxes, ideally, I would love to stick to the msrp (around) for the cigars.
> 
> I do smoke the MB3 but didn't find it similar to the LP9 but will now give it another shot.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion Abe!


I understood the part about the parentheses, I was just saying that it's even hard to find a lot of those sticks at the MSRP. While others can easily be had at half their MSRP's. I personally have never seen a Opus at lower than MSRP or even at MSRP (in stock). When I find them local they are quite expensive, and when they are online they go fast at MSRP.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Ok, I'll start out and say that Ron Mexico exactly approximates the taste and construction of a well aged Opus.
> 
> Anyone else want to put their reputations on the line?
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~
You must be joking...
Iguanas (at least the femmes) are far better Jazz vocalists than any of the Delusional Candy-lasses.:music:
Now on a slightly less frivolous note...
This is certain to develop into a thread that will spark debate and yield some interesting results.:fencing::banana::banana:
Great:high5: idea.


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

Would be nice if folks didn't argue (say no way etc....) so we could summarize at the end and try for ourselves.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Padron / La Riqueza.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Padron / La Riqueza.


Warren, thanks  I haven't smoked the La Riqueza yet, which Padron are you comparing it to?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I know what cigars do it for me in the flavor and pricing...I've had every Tat out there and wouldn't buy another one. To me, they are overpriced tobacco rolled into a cigar shape and then banded with advertising dollars ( guess you know I dont think much of any Tat)

There have been many threads dedicated to this idea of what we as members think is comparable to premium cigars. It's totally subjective because we are different in our tastes but for me you can take several cigars at the price point of around $3 to $5 and compare them to those premiums overall. As far as maybe comparing a Maria Mancini to let's say an Illusione I can't do that because they are two different cigars....but if one is asking do I think they are both worth the same price? Oh absolutely...just like I'd compare a Capoeira next to an Ashton as far as quality. I would rank an ERDM better than a Liga Privada#9..slightly....I would rank a Puros Huerfanos 681 as good as a Liga Privada #9...but good luck finding anymore cuz I bought the last few boxes off Famous.

I would rank a JR Ulitmate Oscuro as good as an Anejo and I've had a lot of Anejos...I've had Edge Maduros that are just as good as a Litto Gomez. As has been said when we compare cigars we compare what each individual likes...I just got real tired of paying $12- $15 for cigar brand names because they are advertised as if they are the end all and be all cigars. This is no way means I am demeaning them as a good cigar....I just have found others that live up to the taste and quality without having to pay out the nose for them.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Padron / La Riqueza.


Tash you think a Padron (regular line) Maduro tastes like a La Riqueza or a La Riqueza tastes like one of the Anni's?


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I would rank a JR Ulitmate Oscuro as good as an Anejo and I've had a lot of Anejos...I've had Edge Maduros that are just as good as a Litto Gomez. As has been said when we compare cigars we compare what each individual likes..*.I just got real tired of paying $12- $15 for cigar brand names because they are advertised as if they are the end all and be all cigars. This is no way means I am demeaning them as a good cigar....I just have found others that live up to the taste and quality without having to pay out the nose for them.*


Big +1 to that one Gary! This is what I call value, a great cigar at a great price! :drinking:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Warren, thanks  I haven't smoked the La Riqueza yet, which Padron are you comparing it to?


I should have typed it the other way around. La Riqueza's are comparable to the Padron X000 series IMHO, not quite in the 64 Anny league.

Robusto size: La Riqueza $9, Padron 2000 $4.


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

not sure if i would consider an Ashton Aged Maduro to be a premium cigar but I think an Onyx Reserve is pretty comparable to it at a cheaper price


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a thought of my own but when I see posts talking about $5 sticks smoking like a premium I look at in terms of hyperbole because the stick they have has all the "attributes" of a premium stick.

The only two on the list I have had are Opus and Anejo and the (somewhat) large sampling of different cigars don't come close to those. As to the others, I think I have a couple of T-52's and T-9 (??) buried but haven't tried them yet. No Tat's or Ill or Viaje.

On a similar note, this topic was brought up for Padron 64 over the past couple of years....I think the general consensus was nothing really smokes like a Padron 64 except Padron 64....just a suspicion but I think it might go the same for this list.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

LP9 / MB3 (sale)
Ashton Aged Maduro / Onyx Reserve
La Riqueza / Padron 000x Series

Thanks for the help guys. This is heading in the right direction. I understand these are our opinions, but every little bit helps and it gives me something fun to do with these comparison tests!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just to throw my 2 cents in here mostly to be subscribed to the thread. I admittedly dont have the experience or pallete yet to offer a substantiative opinion, nor have i smoked most on the list but my limited experience tells me you are going to be very. very hard pressed to find cigars comparable to Veerals list at 1/2 the price. I just don't see that happening. I think there is a reason Anejos, Opus & Illusiones cost what they do and I'll be shocked if even a couple of the cigars find an equivalent at 1/2 price - which is not to say that there arent a lot of good cigars in that price range - just not comparable straight up to those that Veeral posted. IMHO


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Good thread and great idea, Veeral.

Two things, though: first, I think when someone says "my $4 Cigar X compares favorably to my $8 Cigar Y" they aren't intending to draw a direct comparison to a flavor profile. I, personally, view it more as "I enjoy my $8 Cigar Y but I'm just as happy to smoke the $4 Cigar X because despite the price difference, the quality is still there."

Second, why does Cigar Y cost twice as much? A simple answer is that the manufacturer has already devoted the time and shelf space to properly age the cigar. Why does Cigar X cost half that price? The manufacturer rolled it, boxed it and sent it on its' way. It's up to you, the smoker, to devote the time and shelf space for proper aging.

While I'm excited about the outcome of this thread, and will greedily devour the information contained herein, I think it would be more fruitful to stick with simply finding cheap sticks that are in a flavor profile you find enjoyable. That said, if you honestly commit to a side-by-side comparison, it will be incredibly interesting to hear about your findings.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Good thread and great idea, Veeral.
> 
> _*Two things, though: first, I think when someone says "my $4 Cigar X compares favorably to my $8 Cigar Y" they aren't intending to draw a direct comparison to a flavor profile. I, personally, view it more as "I enjoy my $8 Cigar Y but I'm just as happy to smoke the $4 Cigar X because despite the price difference, the quality is still there."*_
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly highlighted above.
Great thread!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Good thread and great idea, Veeral.
> 
> Two things, though: first, I think when someone says "my $4 Cigar X compares favorably to my $8 Cigar Y" they aren't intending to draw a direct comparison to a flavor profile. I, personally, view it more as "I enjoy my $8 Cigar Y but I'm just as happy to smoke the $4 Cigar X because despite the price difference, the quality is still there."
> 
> ...


Solid Post Andrew.  What I intended with this thread was perhaps to uncover similarities with premium cigars and others listed at half the cost. Logically I already understand that there are major differences in quality when moving up the bell curve. And you're right, it may be more fruitful to to sticking with finding inexpensive sticks that are in my flavor profile, but where's the fun in that? I think it would be more interesting and challenging finding cigars that are indirectly similar.

As stated in the initial post, I understand we won't find a match to every cigar that I enjoy smoking, but I see this as a fun undertaking. Who knows what will turn up. :drinking:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> Who knows what will turn up.


 A Ninja? :ask: :noidea::lol: :smoke:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Punch Uppercut / Tat Black Tubo


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

cuba libre/padron 1964 they reminded me of each other. both made me think "dang that was good , i would like another" but it was the flavor profile that seemed similar to me.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

snagstangl said:


> cuba libre/padron 1964 they reminded me of each other. both made me think "dang that was good , i would like another" but it was the flavor profile that seemed similar to me.


Actually I get that comparison. Both have "bright" flavours although the Padrons are less...rustic. Makes me wonder about aging the Cuba Libres for about 5 yrs.

O shit - wait! It might have been the Nica Libres I was thinking about...


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

OK, I'll stick my neck way out here...

With the caveat that the following is based on a small sample size...

I recently smoked an Anejo and a CAO Brazilia, both with 10 months' humidor time. To my taste, the predominant impression they both gave is a floral sweetness, with an easy retrohale and just a touch of smoky pepperiness. I found them to be quite similar to each other.

The kicker is that I liked the Brazilia better, even though it's well south of half the price of the Anejo, because it had more flavor.

Disclaimer: once I've smoked a dozen of each, my answer may be different!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

piperdown said:


> Just a thought of my own but when I see posts talking about $5 sticks smoking like a premium I look at in terms of hyperbole because the stick they have has all the "attributes" of a premium stick.
> 
> *Remember that we're talking about what we view as comparable and not talking for any other person. I wouldn't open myself up to criticism unless I truly believed that some of the cigars I have tried couldn't hold their own against a premium. I have the funds pretty much to buy what I want and that includes HTF and Super Premium cigars...but almost 3 years of experimenting with so many other cigars has enlightened me that there are some amazing cigars out there...a prime example is a cigar one our own BOTL smoked a couple of days ago...Rosarios Dominican Cigar which is a private blend...the Don Ursolo is another cigar that I'd rather smoke than a Padron...not that a Padron isn't a very good cigar. I buy these cigars over the Premiums for good reason...they are every bit as good and some even better so why would I buy a $12 cigar when another that I have found for $4 is just as good if not better? The thread about "Is life too short for cheap cigars" is an example where "cheap" does not have to be the descriptive term for what the cigars profile is.*
> 
> ...





Oldmso54 said:


> Just to throw my 2 cents in here mostly to be subscribed to the thread. I admittedly dont have the experience or pallete yet to offer a substantiative opinion, nor have i smoked most on the list but my limited experience tells me you are going to be very. very hard pressed to find cigars comparable to Veerals list at 1/2 the price. I just don't see that happening. * I think there is a reason Anejos, Opus & Illusiones cost what they do and I'll be shocked if even a couple of the cigars find an equivalent at 1/2 price *- which is not to say that there arent a lot of good cigars in that price range - just not comparable straight up to those that Veeral posted. IMHO


*
You'd be very surprised at that statement in a few years. I started smoking a lot of different brands starting in 1989 and I was one of those who thought when you paid a premium for cigars it was a shortcut to picking the best there is. After emptying my wallet for about 5 years smoking the best of the best I started talking with a lot of B&M owners around the country about what made cigars the best and if there were comparable cigars out there that were every bit as good as the Super Premiums. The honest answers came out like we were at an Intervention. A lot of owners/manufacturers are out to protect their branding and are able to get what they want thru great advertising and having a good product. They have spent a lot of money and time branding their product so like any good company with quality product they set themselves apart from those that do not have the funds and budget to promote their cigars. How many threads have we read about private labels that were amazing...cigars sold in other parts of the world where they are made in regions that promote great cigars other than Cuba? I read every review about all these NEW cigars and try most of them and walk away disappointed a lot of the times because they are promoted like they are the best cigar ever made...c'mon now cigars have been around for centuries and they are pretty much blended in the same style with various nuances by chemists and growers..a little bit here and a little bit there. I'm not out to slam these Super Premiums at all,,,,but I do grow tired of emptying my wallet of up to $300 for a box of them when I can find something just as good for 1/3. At the end of the day take the band off and be surprised at how effective that Cigar Band influences your tastes...I wish there were more "Blind Cigar" things going on where we trusted our own tastes instead of a review or cigar band. Oh well...lots of food for thought and it's all about enjoying what we smoke is what's important....no matter what*.:typing:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Solid Post Andrew.  What I intended with this thread was perhaps to uncover similarities with premium cigars and others listed at half the cost.


Oh, I understand that completely and I'm really digging on the idea! My hope is that some of the _fogies_ on this board will open up a well of information and enlighten us all.

I'm already hopelessly addicted to cheap cigars. I have more than my fair share of pricey sticks (in fact, I probably have too many) but when the weather is nice I'll smoke between seven and ten cigars a week - to some that's alot, to others it's not - and I cannot afford to have all of them be expensive. I just don't consistently have $100 per week when I'm paying a mortgage, bills, keeping the car running, etc. So, I pepper the pricey ones in with the cheapies that I thoroughly enjoy.



Batista30 said:


> Logically I already understand that there are major differences in quality when moving up the bell curve. And you're right, it may be more fruitful to to sticking with finding inexpensive sticks that are in my flavor profile, but where's the fun in that? * I think it would be more interesting and challenging finding cigars that are indirectly similar.*


I agree with what's bolded, and I'll support your venture any way I can. 

But to your first point - and I'm only nitpicking because you're my buddy and I'm feeling frisky tonight - I don't necessarily agree that quality goes up... I think you're simplifying, for the sake of this experiment, a lot of the economics that go into cigar manufacturing and you're allowing quality to be inherent in a more expensive stick when that's not always the case. Quality is very subjective and there are a bunch of $3 cigars that are made just as lovingly, by someone just as proud, and with tobacco just as tasty, as cigars three or four times their price. For whatever reasons - some obvious and some not - they just aren't priced similarly. But again, I'm just playing the devil's advocate (because you're a Yankee's fan and I have to poke the bear every once in a while!).



Batista30 said:


> As stated in the initial post, I understand we won't find a match to every cigar that I enjoy smoking, but I see this as a fun undertaking. Who knows what will turn up. :drinking:


Absolutely! It would be incredibly fun - and scientific, damnit! - to get multiple pairs of cigars at opposite ends of the price spectrum with the intention of smoking them on consecutive nights to honestly compare & contrast the flavor profiles. In fact, just below this post *snagstangl *brought up the _Cuba Libre/Padron 64_ comparison (although I think it's a typo and he meant Nica Libre) that started in the CI catalog as good marketing but seems to have spread like a bad zombie outbreak to some forum posts that I've read - and I'll gladly make that _my_ first scientific experiment if someone is willing to trade me a NL from their stash.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I would rank a JR Ulitmate Oscuro as good as an Anejo and I've had a lot of Anejos...I've had Edge Maduros that are just as good as a Litto Gomez. As has been said when we compare cigars we compare what each individual likes...I just got real tired of paying $12- $15 for cigar brand names because they are advertised as if they are the end all and be all cigars. This is no way means I am demeaning them as a good cigar....I just have found others that live up to the taste and quality without having to pay out the nose for them.


Ok you have my attention lol. I may have to give those JR Ultimates a try. I mean theyre cheap enough. I love the Anejos.

Whats ERDM?


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

aroma said:


> OK, I'll stick my neck way out here...
> 
> With the caveat that the following is based on a small sample size...
> 
> I recently smoked an Anejo and a CAO Brazilia, both with 10 months' humidor time. To my taste, the predominant impression they both gave is a floral sweetness, with an easy retrohale and just a touch of smoky pepperiness. I found them to be quite similar to each other.


I think this is a great comparison!

I'm smoked a more than a few Anejos and only about 3 Brazillias, but I get the comparison. I think it works better with the larger RG Brazillias as they have a lick of sweetness in common with the Anejos that the smaller RG Brazillia didn't have for me. In fact, I thought of the Brazillia as almost a value copy Anejo without the complexity of that cigar!!

Good catch on the similarities Sir!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Having trouble finding a comparable stick to match it too but you really need to give the Famous Nicaraguan 3000's a try, they are made by Oliva and for $45 a bundle they are hard to beat. 6 months rest in the cooler and they are golden!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I like some of the similarities chosen. I'm going to try the CAO Brazilia vs the Anejo and see how it is. I haven't smoked a Brazilia in a while so this will be good! 

Just to let you guys know, I didn't create this thread to see why we smoke $1, $3, $5, $10 or even $20 dollar cigars. Or why certain cigars aren't worth the money. It's not even about the best ten dollar cigar out there or the best three dollar cigar out there. This is all about fun and possibly trying to find similar smokes at half the price. That's all. Hey, if there aren't smokes that fit the bill, we'll find out soon enough but I certainly think this can be educational and entertaining at the same time. Cheers.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If you are going to try a Brazilia make sure you have some Mini Oreos with you, and no I am not kidding, it is phenomenal!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Oh, I understand that completely and I'm really digging on the idea! My hope is that some of the _fogies_ on this board will open up a well of information and enlighten us all.
> 
> I'm already hopelessly addicted to cheap cigars. I have more than my fair share of pricey sticks (in fact, I probably have too many) but when the weather is nice I'll smoke between seven and ten cigars a week - to some that's alot, to others it's not - and I cannot afford to have all of them be expensive. I just don't consistently have $100 per week when I'm paying a mortgage, bills, keeping the car running, etc. So, I pepper the pricey ones in with the cheapies that I thoroughly enjoy.
> 
> ...


:smoke:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

This is insane... 5hrs - 5 pages...

I sure hope someone "Cole's Notes" this thread for me.... 

Never mind my list is too long already, I don't want to see the list anymore LOL LOL


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

LP9 / MB3 (sale)
Ashton Aged Maduro / Onyx Reserve
La Riqueza / Padron 000x Series
Tatuaje Black Tubo / Punch uppercut
Anejo / CAO Brazilia
Padron 1964 / Cuba Libre

Not bad so far. This will be fun to test out!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Famous Nic 3000 / PAM


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Batista30 said:


> LP9 / MB3 (sale)
> Ashton Aged Maduro / Onyx Reserve
> La Riqueza / Padron 000x Series
> Tatuaje Black Tubo / Punch uppercut
> ...


You seem to have forgotten the Illusione/Macanudo connection.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> You seem to have forgotten the Illusione/Macanudo connection.


No I didn't. :biglaugh: Thanks to you, someone is going to go out and purchase a Macanudo tomorrow....poor fella


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> You seem to have forgotten the Illusione/Macanudo connection.


:fencing:

leave my Singulare Phantom's alone! :drinking:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Batista30 said:


> No I didn't. :biglaugh: Thanks to you, someone is going to go out and purchase a Macanudo tomorrow....poor fella


:r



Rock31 said:


> :fencing:
> 
> leave my Singulare Phantom's alone! :drinking:


I will not! :mrgreen:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay so when I want a similar experience to the Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo or the Padilla Dominus Torpedo but at a value price, I reach for the Capoeira Formado.

I find that the first third of each one of these cigars varies from the other but after you get into the heart of the smoke they become similar.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

How would these rate against each other?

Oliva Serie O Churchill ($124.99/20)
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Churchill ($104.99/20)
El Cobre Double Fuerte 7x50 ($92.99/25)
Famous Nicaraguan Maduro Churchill ($39.99/20)

They all seem to be made similar, but are they truly comparable?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> This is insane... 5hrs - 5 pages...
> 
> I sure hope someone "Cole's Notes" this thread for me....
> 
> Never mind my list is too long already, I don't want to see the list anymore LOL LOL


I thought you had a spreadsheet going........?! What happened to that techie boy? :rofl:

Great thread Veeral! And all the responses so far! I am still in the processes of tasting several new sticks...... I can't say I have yet sampled any of the premium sticks mentioned in the title post, however this now gives me an idea as to what to look for. Also knowing the possible availability of budget alternatives will be appealing to a lot of us!

Before this thread, I had considered keeping a notebook to write down my reviews of the sticks I smoke, but had brushed that aside out of sheer laziness, however now this has made me want to do that again...... Thank you all for making this awesome hobby even more fun!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> I thought you had a spreadsheet going........?! What happened to that techie boy? :rofl:
> 
> Great thread Veeral! And all the responses so far! I am still in the processes of tasting several new sticks...... I can't say I have yet sampled any of the premium sticks mentioned in the title post, however this now gives me an idea as to what to look for. Also knowing the possible availability of budget alternatives will be appealing to a lot of us!
> 
> Before this thread, I had considered keeping a notebook to write down my reviews of the sticks I smoke, but had brushed that aside out of sheer laziness, however now this has made me want to do that again...... Thank you all for making this awesome hobby even more fun!!


Smart Alec.... of course I still have my spreadsheet and the next time I see I'll show you where I'm going to put it LOL LOL LOL ound:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> ...Anejo / CAO Brazilia...


I find the Gurkha Empire VI very much like a CAO Brazilia and only for about $3/stick. Does that mean the Anejos I got at a premium price gives me similar experience as a $3 stick? Man, I feel gypped. :sad:

Anyway, what's the verdict thus far?

Now, I am going to throw in my observation: the Augusto Reyes Grand Cru or 5 Vegas Relic should be very similar to an Opus X since they are all Dominican puros.

And now I am going to run off and hide for having uttered blasphemy. :behindsofa: :mrgreen:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Anejo #77 $12/Diesel UC $3- Both cigars had a chocolate, almost mocha taste to me...
EP Edicion Inaugural 09 $13/CAO Gold Vintage- $6- Both mild-medium with smooth flavors
Tatuaje Red Tubo $11/DPG Cuban Classic $6- Both had that DPG spice and the Classic was more mellow
My Father LE 2010 $20/Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial $7- Again, both DPG, and the Jaime is darker, but both were smooth, with a mix of gentle pepper and chocolate
B&A Quad Maduro $15/AF WOAM $10- Both taste nearly identical to me...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I know for me its a "comparison" rather than anything else, but i really compare man o wars and unholy cocktails, and i can usually find UC's for half the price easily of MOW's


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

LG Small Batch/ Slice of Key Lime pie from the Grocery Store


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> LG Small Batch/ Slice of Key Lime pie from the Grocery Store


LMAO , really?

Sounds delicious.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

sengjc said:


> LMAO , really?
> 
> Sounds delicious.


Seriously. I didn't believe Veeral when he told me, but damnit, he was right. Both of the ones I've smoked had the taste of pie in it. The first had a lemon meringue and the second, key lime.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll admit it, I have turned into a full-blown cigar snob. Of the 200 or so NC's in my possession I'd say 85% are Tat/La Riq/El Tri with a smattering of Opus/Liga/Viaje thrown in. :madgrin:

That said, the JdN Antano Churchill is still a favorite of mine and I guess you could put that up against the similar sized Tat SW or Tainos.

I am not a huge maduro guy but I will give you the CAO Brazil Box-Pressed torpedo - Anejo Shark comparison if the CAO is aged a bit (I honestly never thought the Sharks were worth the prices they command). You could throw the 601 Blue and maybe the Oliva O maduro into that argument as well although I don't smoke many of either.

They only other affordable smoke I am enjoying right now (to the point where I just bought a box) is the Cain Daytona 646. I am not sure what it compares to but it is the first Oliva smoke I have tried that warranted more than a 5 pack and I am very happy it is a Cain


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

I can definitely say I will take Nica Libre (only tried toro or Churchill size) over Padron reg line or 1964. it was the best $3 smoke I ever had


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

subscribed, love to see where this goes.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Seriously. I didn't believe Veeral when he told me, but damnit, he was right. Both of the ones I've smoked had the taste of pie in it. The first had a lemon meringue and the second, key lime.


It's an amazing smoke, though unfortunate the Small Batch #3 is a costly one. That being said, everyone should take the opportunity to smoke it. I have yet to come across something that tastes remotely similar at any price range.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bunker said:


> I'll admit it, I have turned into a full-blown cigar snob. Of the 200 or so NC's in my possession I'd say 85% are Tat/La Riq/El Tri with a smattering of Opus/Liga/Viaje thrown in. :madgrin:


I also like to say many of my smokes are probably very similar to yours Rick. While I'm sure you enjoy your cigars just as much as I do, we both probably agree it would be absolutely wonderful to find similarly blended cigars at half the cost. Reminds me of Raiders of the Lost Ark searching for the fountain of youth. This can be fun for all of us and who knows, maybe I'll create a contest based off of this thread.

Oh yeah and after meeting you at the MASS Herf, I concur, you're a snob.:nod:


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> It's an amazing smoke, though unfortunate the Small Batch #3 is a costly one. That being said, everyone should take the opportunity to smoke it. I have yet to come across something that tastes remotely similar at any price range.


Just looked it up, wow, you werent kidding about the price. Those are expensive.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

7-20-4 $6 not a bad cigar if you close your eyes something like a Liga 9 with 3 beers lol.:hat:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I also like to say many of my smokes are probably very similar to yours Rick. While I'm sure you enjoy your cigars just as much as I do, we both probably agree it would be absolutely wonderful to find similarly blended cigars at half the cost. Reminds me of Raiders of the Lost Ark searching for the fountain of youth. This can be fun for all of us and who knows, maybe I'll create a contest based off of this thread.
> 
> Oh yeah and after meeting you at the MASS Herf, I concur, you're a snob.:nod:


Says the guy with the 40-ct full of Opus, Limiteds and various coffins.

At least you had Ray with you to balance things out a little. :hug:

(See what happened there, I gave you a back-door insult of sorts and gave Ray a whack at the same time. A twin Yankee killing! Youklis-Pedroia-Gonzalez :cp)


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Now, I am going to throw in my observation: the Augusto Reyes Grand Cru or 5 Vegas Relic should be very similar to an Opus X since they are all Dominican puros.
> 
> And now I am going to run off and hide for having uttered blasphemy. :behindsofa: :mrgreen:


I am not trying to be a snob or flame you in anyway but after having smoked or gagged my way through a bakers dozen of 5 Vegas Relic I have to tell you that I have found absolutely no similarities between those and the Opus X. We have to remember that even on the same island tobacco can vary wildly from farm to farm. To be fair the 5 Vegas Relic is not a terrible cigar but IMHO it has no similarities with the Opus X other than Island of origin.

I guess that is why Litto can produce a cigar that tastes like Key Lime Pie and others apparently cannot.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> It's an amazing smoke, though unfortunate the Small Batch #3 is a costly one. That being said, everyone should take the opportunity to smoke it. I have yet to come across something that tastes remotely similar at any price range.


I found 2 smokes that reminded me of the small batch, but both were still 7-11 bucks each. The LG Diez chisel and the LFD Habano perfecto. And they wenen't the same by any means, but both had hints of that tart key lime flavor that I got from the small batch.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

loki993 said:


> Ok you have my attention lol. I may have to give those JR Ultimates a try. I mean theyre cheap enough. I love the Anejos.
> 
> Whats ERDM?


The JR Ultimates as with most cigars come in different sizes and shades...my personal favorites are the Oscuro and Maduro Wrapper in a Churchill/Toro size...with about 8-12 months resting on them. When they are in this category I'll pick this over most Premiums out there...up to and including Padron, Anejos and other Super Premiums.

ERDM=El Rey Del Mundo......dark wrapper once again to milk the sweetness out of these suckers and have at least 8 months of rest.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Liga Privada #9/La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte

They tasted very similiar to me from what I can remember.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Cigary said:


> The JR Ultimates as with most cigars come in different sizes and shades...my personal favorites are the Oscuro and Maduro Wrapper in a Churchill/Toro size...with about 8-12 months resting on them. When they are in this category I'll pick this over most Premiums out there...up to and including Padron, Anejos and other Super Premiums.
> 
> ERDM=El Rey Del Mundo......dark wrapper once again to milk the sweetness out of these suckers and have at least 8 months of rest.


I will have to try a Jr Ultimate, i cant beleive you would pick Jr Ultimate over Padron or Anejos cant wait to go back to JRs lol.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> Please don't take my post seriously. It wasn't.
> 
> And Lost City is not a real Opus and not worth the money they charge for it. The non-Lost City Opus X cigars are fantastic and can be had between $10-15 a stick from regular retailers.


Now you tell me. After I visit Cigar Bid forum while checking my bids and say what you said and get more of the ball busting treatment I have become accustomed too when posting there. :fish:

Just kidding of course, about 'you telling me' that is.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> I will have to try a Jr Ultimate, i cant beleive you would pick Jr Ultimate over Padron or Anejos cant wait to go back to JRs lol.


If you make it down here with Zach this weekend, I've got an ultimate with your name on it.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> If you make it down here with Zach this weekend, I've got an ultimate with your name on it.


If I make it down I would love to try one this is not the first time I heard good stuff about the Ultimate.How long has it been resting?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Boston Rog said:


> I will have to try a Jr Ultimate, i cant beleive you would pick Jr Ultimate over Padron or Anejos cant wait to go back to JRs lol.


LOL,,,now remember I'd pick a JR Ultimate with at least 10 months rest...they change by as much as 60% from ROTT. While Padrons and Anejos are very good cigars I can buy 3 times as many cigars and enjoy them just as much...it's a matter of taste and economics. I'll always defer what's best for me rather than spend more money for less. I've smoked so many different brands that I don't let all of the HTF or Super Premiums get me all hot and bothered anymore...taste conquers all aspects. Let me know what you think about the JR cigar...get a maduro/oscuro and a natural so you can compare.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Cigary said:


> LOL,,,now remember I'd pick a JR Ultimate with at least 10 months rest...they change by as much as 60% from ROTT. While Padrons and Anejos are very good cigars I can buy 3 times as many cigars and enjoy them just as much...it's a matter of taste and economics. I'll always defer what's best for me rather than spend more money for less. I've smoked so many different brands that I don't let all of the HTF or Super Premiums get me all hot and bothered anymore...taste conquers all aspects. Let me know what you think about the JR cigar...get a maduro/oscuro and a natural so you can compare.


I am going to order a 5 pack of them ,try one and let the others rest for a few months.Thanks


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Punch Uppercut / Tat Black Tubo


Nice to see Punch mentioned here. I love the Upper Cuts, and the Gran Puros !!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

baddddmonkey said:


> Liga Privada #9/La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte
> 
> They tasted very similiar to me from what I can remember.


Now this I gotta try.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> I am going to order a 5 pack of them ,try one and let the others rest for a few months.Thanks


Don't order a 5 pack and pay $9 shipping, let us know what you want and we can get it LOL.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Not to hijack a thread (string up the noob!), but I would also like to see/hear from our more educated/experienced BOTL's as to comparisons. Most of my cigars are also in the $5 or so zone, and I'm always curious about what comparisons might be - granted that taste is individual and all that.

For instance, I really like these sticks around the 5 dollar range (at least they are at my B&M):

Alec Bradley Maxx the Fix

Pinar Del Rio 1878 Cubano Especial

comparisons?


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> The JR Ultimates as with most cigars come in different sizes and shades...my personal favorites are the Oscuro and Maduro Wrapper in a Churchill/Toro size...with about 8-12 months resting on them. When they are in this category I'll pick this over most Premiums out there...up to and including Padron, Anejos and other Super Premiums.
> 
> ERDM=El Rey Del Mundo......dark wrapper once again to milk the sweetness out of these suckers and have at least 8 months of rest.


Gary, I surprisingly have not had the Ultimates yet... everytime I go into JR, I keep on meaning to get them.

Yes, those ERDMs are very good and quite underappreciated.

The cream of the crops are the Robusto Suprema, Flor de Llaneza (Maduro-- naturals suck IMO) and Robusto Largas.

Everything else from them is quite decent (I am not a fan of the Real line.... too bland).

The Supremas are real good after about a year as Gary says. They are what I call a 'big time' cigar. They can hold their own against the best out there-- again, you just have to wait.

I would definitely take a 1 yo ERDM Suprema over most of the Padron line save for the 64 Exclusivo and the some of the 26s. I might actually take it over the Imperial, come to think of it....Gary really gets me thinking about these things. I would even take it over the Sharks I have had (not that it's bad, obviously). Yes, they are real good.

Some flamed me for this, but to get back on topic, I find the ERDMs Rectangulares to be similar to the Ashton VSGs-- eerily similar, not only in taste and texture, but in appearance. The VSGs were just more smooth and had less of that signature ERDM bitterness. The VSGs also had darker wrappers. Their mouthfeel was nearly identical--same thing for the shape.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

baddddmonkey said:


> Liga Privada #9/La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte
> 
> They tasted very similiar to me from what I can remember.


Really?!?! Welp, that's going on the list. I've heard the MoW Puro Authentico tastes similar too.

Very odd to me because I thought the LP9 was a very stand alone, not comparable to anything I've ever tried before cigar.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I am not trying to be a snob or flame you in anyway but after having smoked or gagged my way through a bakers dozen of 5 Vegas Relic I have to tell you that I have found absolutely no similarities between those and the Opus X. We have to remember that even on the same island tobacco can vary wildly from farm to farm. To be fair the 5 Vegas Relic is not a terrible cigar but IMHO it has no similarities with the Opus X other than Island of origin.
> 
> I guess that is why Litto can produce a cigar that tastes like Key Lime Pie and others apparently cannot.


Nah, no offense taken at all, I was only kidding. :mrgreen:

But this pie tasting cigar, must look into this next.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> Nah, no offense taken at all, I was only kidding. :mrgreen:
> 
> But this pie tasting cigar, must look into this next.


Pick up a Tat Black, tastes very much like a Coles Homebrand Pie IMHO. u LMFAO.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Pick up a Tat Black, tastes very much like a Coles Homebrand Pie IMHO. u LMFAO.


Roadkill pie? LMAO


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> Roadkill pie? LMAO


Thats the one! Tar included. HeHeheheeeee. :mrgreen:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Don't order a 5 pack and pay $9 shipping, let us know what you want and we can get it LOL.


lol ordered it, they charged $8 shipping bought 2 five packs Oscuro and Maduro.Thanks though Ray ,i said that to myself after i ordered you the man lol it was 12:30 at night when ordered so was not thinking plus just took sleeping pill.:frusty:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

No problem Roger  ENJOY!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> If I make it down I would love to try one this is not the first time I heard good stuff about the Ultimate.How long has it been resting?


Since Ray & Veeral came up to see us in Mass. I think I have Maduro, natural & claros.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Desertlifter said:


> Not to hijack a thread (string up the noob!), but I would also like to see/hear from our more educated/experienced BOTL's as to comparisons. Most of my cigars are also in the $5 or so zone, and I'm always curious about what comparisons might be - granted that taste is individual and all that.
> 
> For instance, I really like these sticks around the 5 dollar range (at least they are at my B&M):
> 
> ...


There's nothing I could say is like the PDR 1878, but I remember it being very tasty for the price. I enjoyed those every so often until my B&M ran out.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

about the ERDM: I remember getting one of these in a PIF trade a while back that I enjoyed, so I recently snagged a 5 pack on CBid. I tried one with only about a week of rest and I was underwhelmed. Sounds like I should put the others down for a nap.

Excellent thread, I've thoroghly enjoyed reading it. I've been racking my brain for something to contribute, but I really can't think of anything particularly valuable to add. See, I really don't smoke hardly anything that costs more than $5 a stick. I've found so many fantastic smokes in the under $5 range that I really don't see the need to spend more money for "better" or "premium" or HTF smokes.

Regardless, excellent thread. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

BMack said:


> Really?!?! Welp, that's going on the list. I've heard the MoW Puro Authentico tastes similar too.
> 
> Very odd to me because I thought the LP9 was a very stand alone, not comparable to anything I've ever tried before cigar.


I did not enjoy the La Herencia at all, and actually really like the LP9; however I may have to revisit since I have a few more in the humi from a free sampler pack.


----------



## kolumbo69 (Apr 3, 2011)

Being a newb I have nothing to contribute but will be stealing all the good ideas!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I am about to go out for a smoke....

You guys are probably going to force me to smoke the LP #9. I wanted to smoke a Patel Edge instead (as a refresher--haven't had one in years). You know what, maybe I will do both.

I will compare the LP with the La Herencia....


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> about the ERDM: I remember getting one of these in a PIF trade a while back that I enjoyed, so I recently snagged a 5 pack on CBid. I tried one with only about a week of rest and I was underwhelmed. Sounds like I should put the others down for a nap.


For them, the closer to the 1 year mark, the better.

IMO, the larger ring gauges have more to offer than the smaller ones.

I smoked up my last ERDM in stock a week ago-- it was a Robusto Salado (not their best, but a solid cigar nonetheless).

Have to buy some more....


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gee, Manny, don't want to force you to smoke an LP No 9.......lol. Please let us know what you think.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok, here are some of my cheapo comparatives, not in any special order, but I'll go with wrapper choices. These are my comparisons of enjoyment factor, not necessarily the same flavor as the cigars listed.

Maduro - Puros Indios Viejo Maduro with 6 mo. rest minumum. Rocky Patel Edge Maduro, Diesel Unholy Cocktail, and Alec Bradley Star Insignia. Cusano 18 Paired Maduro.

Rosado (DR's) - Partagas Spanish Rosado, Nestor Miranda Rosado.

Corojo/Criollo - Rocky Patel Edge Corojo, Kristoff Criollo, CAO criollo, Oliva Corojo.

I'll post a few more tomorrow.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, I finished smoking the LP #9.

I will write up a formal review in the review section, but let's say it was a unique experience to say the least. 

The first third was very chalky and dry, but not in a bad way. It had this herbal undertone. I will be more in depth about it later. 


I can see why some really like the cigar.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BKDW said:


> I am about to go out for a smoke....
> 
> You guys are probably going to force me to smoke the LP #9. I wanted to smoke a Patel Edge instead (as a refresher--haven't had one in years). You know what, maybe I will do both.
> 
> I will compare the LP with the La Herencia....


I've smoked a ton of the La Herencia and quite a few of the LP#9 and don't see either of them in the same neighborhood...maybe the next zip code but just not in the neighborhood. I'm interested in your take on a full review since I know our tastes tend to mirror each other. I smoked an Edge Maddie last night with a full 16 months of rest...so oily and rich and it was kept at 67% and smoked like a gem...didn't want it to end.:cowboyic9:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I've smoked a ton of the La Herencia and quite a few of the LP#9 and don't see either of them in the same neighborhood...maybe the next zip code but just not in the neighborhood. I'm interested in your take on a full review since I know our tastes tend to mirror each other. I smoked an Edge Maddie last night with a full 16 months of rest...so oily and rich and it was kept at 67% and smoked like a gem...didn't want it to end.:cowboyic9:


I concur.

The La Herencia, although a solid smoke in its own right, IMO does not have much in common with the LP#9.

Here is the review Gary:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/289518-liga-privada-9-a.html#post3214837


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

BKDW said:


> I concur.
> 
> The La Herencia, although a solid smoke in its own right, IMO does not have much in common with the LP#9.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Well, Maybe we just tasted different things in the same cigars. My smoking buddy and me are the same way. I can taste a citrus flavor in a smoke, while he can taste earthy flavors in the same one.

Like it has been said plenty of times on puff. Everyone has their own tastes and likes. But I still think the LP and La Herencia taste somewhat similar.

Thank you for your input and the review!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

baddddmonkey said:


> Hmm. Well, Maybe we just tasted different things in the same cigars. My smoking buddy and me are the same way. I can taste a citrus flavor in a smoke, while he can taste earthy flavors in the same one.
> 
> Like it has been said plenty of times on puff. Everyone has their own tastes and likes. But I still think the LP and La Herencia taste somewhat similar.
> 
> Thank you for your input and the review!


You're right in that we all experience different tastes in cigars where they tend to take on similar tastes of others. I'd love to find a cigar that mimics an Opus profile but only costs like $5....one can dream.:llama:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Cigary said:


> You're right in that we all experience different tastes in cigars where they tend to take on similar tastes of others. I'd love to find a cigar that mimics an Opus profile but only costs like $5....one can dream.:llama:


Gary, I'll gladly chop up a few of my Opus sticks into $5 segments and sell them to you. :nod:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

szyzk said:


> Gary, I'll gladly chop up a few of my Opus sticks into $5 segments and sell them to you. :nod:


As long as those segments are 5 inches long you got yourself a deal! I'll take 20 of them!:tease:


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I guess I'm lucky that I never got on the Opus kick then!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Cigary said:


> As long as those segments are 5 inches long you got yourself a deal! I'll take 20 of them!:tease:


You're putting the vitola ahead of the horse, Gary.

It feels right, so I'll just announce this right now - anyone who wants in on a box can PM me...

Introducing the *Barturo Fuinti Mopus Y*, a 2x40 _MASTERPIECE*_. Very limited production (my kitchen knives are pretty dull, afterall) but of the utmost quality, this is a true HTF stick for you collectible chasers out there. Hurry and place your orders, because the phone is figuratively ringing off the hook.

*Offer void in the United States, any claims made are speculative because production hasn't started yet, the phones aren't _ringing off the hook_ because I don't have a phone in this house that still has a "hook", if anyone really wants to give me $5 for cutting a Perfecxion No 5 into three pieces then do I have a beautiful bridge to sell you!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BKDW said:


> I concur.
> 
> The La Herencia, although a solid smoke in its own right, IMO does not have much in common with the LP#9.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the indepth review Manny.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Great thread  

I have zip to contribute, but I do have a couple of the cheap smokes listed above on hand, so I think I'll smoke one of the Nica Libres tonight... 

Back in January, I smoked a T52 (toro) and at the time, I remember thinking it reminded me of another stick. But I was busy BSing and didnt chase down that chain of thought... odds are good, if I had smoked something similar, it was a cheap smoke, as thats mostly what I have  Maybe this weekend I'll smoke the other T52 and see if any thing jogs loose


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

So I smoked a Nica Libre last night... I can see where people might say it has some similarities to a Padron... but not ROTT like mine are (well, they are maybe a month old?) they were fairly harsh and bitter, but the undertone was Padronesque ... maybe with a year on them or something? The prelight draw had that chocalately taste that I associate with Padrons, but it was VERY faint, like maybe 1/4 of the taste?. The aroma on the other hand was pretty close. 

The construction was nice, the draw was perfect and they produced tons of smoke, so it wasnt too bad. It just needs some serious mellowing out (IMHO of course  )


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Athion said:


> So I smoked a Nica Libre last night... I can see where people might say it has some similarities to a Padron... but not ROTT like mine are (well, they are maybe a month old?) they were fairly harsh and bitter, but the undertone was Padronesque ... maybe with a year on them or something? The prelight draw had that chocalately taste that I associate with Padrons, but it was VERY faint, like maybe 1/4 of the taste?. The aroma on the other hand was pretty close.
> 
> The construction was nice, the draw was perfect and they produced tons of smoke, so it wasnt too bad. It just needs some serious mellowing out (IMHO of course  )


Good Stuff Mike. I guess it makes sense since the Padron line is aged for a bit before release. Like you said, maybe a year or two or rest will make a positive difference for the Nica Libre.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Batista30 said:


> Good Stuff Mike. I guess it makes sense since the Padron line is aged for a bit before release. Like you said, maybe a year or two or rest will make a positive difference for the Nica Libre.


I'm one of those Nica Libre fans but don't smoke them green or ROTT...they will not give you much smoking pleasure. This cigar is at it's best with at least 10 months to a year and I keep at least a box full around. They do mimic the Padron"esque" profile and are worth the money spent but be reminded that they aren't Padron...just a good solid cigar.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Athion said:


> So I smoked a Nica Libre last night... I can see where people might say it has some similarities to a Padron... but not ROTT like mine are (well, they are maybe a month old?) they were fairly harsh and bitter, but the undertone was Padronesque ... maybe with a year on them or something? The prelight draw had that chocalately taste that I associate with Padrons, but it was VERY faint, like maybe 1/4 of the taste?. The aroma on the other hand was pretty close.
> 
> The construction was nice, the draw was perfect and they produced tons of smoke, so it wasnt too bad. It just needs some serious mellowing out (IMHO of course  )


Agreed 100%!


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

i'll stick my neck out here:

ashton vsg -> graycliff platinum edicion limitada (just bought a 10 pack of churchhills for 37.50 on freefall at the devil site)

differences: graycliff is a little spicier, not as tangy, and weaker coffee notes

you'll never confuse one for the other; but the graycliff platinum edicion limitada is a solid smoke with the construction to match any $12 cigar. they are readily purchased in the 4-5 range on the devil site.

the other graycliff edicion limitada, the crystal, is by far the best "mild" smoke i've smoked. i don't normally smoke mild cigars, but I plan to keep a few of these around for a change of pace. also available in the same price range.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Just smoked one I have to add in here. This is a serious post.

La Floridita Limited Edition by Plascencia (Famous house brand)

Compare it to the Padron x000 maduros. I had the 5x60 Magnum. At $65 for a box of 20 (says sale ends today, not sure what they usually go for) it's fantastic. The robustos are going for $60.

EDIT: The one I had had close to 6 months rest on it, not sure what these are like ROTT. I kept putting off trying them since I expected them to suck. I was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

ktblunden said:


> Just smoked one I have to add in here. This is a serious post.
> 
> La Floridita Limited Edition by Plascencia (Famous house brand)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

good thread! Watching & reading with interest.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Bunker said:


> I'll admit it, I have turned into a full-blown cigar snob. Of the 200 or so NC's in my possession I'd say 85% are Tat/La Riq/El Tri with a smattering of Opus/Liga/Viaje thrown in. :madgrin:


Sigh. Me too. And if you're like me, you're probably chasing down all sorts of Tatuaje LEs!


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Reading this thread makes me wary of the boutique. 

At least I can fill my cooler with these sticks........ I just have to wait to smoke them!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

:bump: I apologize if people dont like me bumping old threads, i just did a ton. I think many are worth reading from the beginning including this one.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Great thread - subscribed!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Just smoked one I have to add in here. This is a serious post.
> 
> La Floridita Limited Edition by Plascencia (Famous house brand)
> 
> ...


The La Floridita Limited is a pretty decent cigar ROTT, and definitely gets better after a couple of months. Keep your eyes on the monster for the best deals, they show up there pretty frequently.

Personally, I wouldn't compare them to Padron x000, though. The La Floridita Limited is heavier and spicier, IMO.

Closest I've found to the Padron x000 is CI's Nica Libre. Darned good budget sticks, those are.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Compiled...

Liga Privada No 9 / Master Blends 3, La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte, MoW Puro Authentico
Anejo / JR Ulitmate Oscuro, CAO Brazillia / 7-20-4
Illusione Epernay / Iguanas (Candelas)
Illusione 888 / Iguanas (Candelas)
Litto Gomez Small Batch #3 / Edge Maduros
Padron X000 Series / La Riqueza / La Floridita Limited Edition by Plascencia / CI's Nica Libre
Ashton Aged Maduro / Onyx Reserve
Tat Black Tubo / Punch Uppercut
Padron 1964 / Cuba Libre
Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo / Capoeira Formado
Padilla Dominus Torpedo / Capoeira Formado
Gurkha Empire VI / CAO Brazilia
Anejo #77 /Diesel UC
EP Edicion Inaugural 09 / CAO Gold Vintage
Tatuaje Red Tubo / DPG Cuban Classic
My Father LE 2010 / Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial
B&A Quad Maduro / AF WOAM
Man O' War and Diesel UC
Tat SW / JdN Antano Churchill
Tainos / JdN Antano Churchill
Anejo Shark - CAO Brazil Box-Pressed torpedo
601 Blue / Oliva O maduro
Puros Indios Viejo Maduro / Rocky Patel Edge Maduro / Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Alec Bradley Star Insignia / Cusano 18 Paired Maduro
Partagas Spanish Rosado / Nestor Miranda Rosado
Rocky Patel Edge Corojo / Kristoff Criollo, CAO criollo / Oliva Corojo
Ashton VSG / Graycliff Platinum EL

*** Remember this is totally subjective and should not be considered as fact, but definitely gives you a place to start.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

any new ones to add to the list on this?


----------

